# Sticky  "TRACTOR SHOWCASE" HOW TO ENTER YOUR TRACTOR!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Each month, we present a member participant tractor from our "TRACTOR SHOWCASE" then applaud the winning tractor in a separate "featured announcement thread! It's important to enter your tractors into our show case, so that we can consider you in future nominations, that build into these monthly selections and ultimately, a winner. We appreciate our new joining members, as well as our tenured members keeping their tractor registrations updated here at tractorforum.com. The information, technical data, stories, photos and pro's and con's you provide, are a huge asset and resource to others with similar tractors. To enter your tractor into the showcase, please click HERE, then click the "ADD Item" button at the top of the page. It only takes a few minutes, is easy to do, and the tractorforum.com community takes a great deal of pleasure in your entries!!!
As a member here, take pride in participation, and see your name counted among the other members! Thank you from the entire staff at tractorforum.com.

Edited by pogobill to reflect the changes to "The Tractor of the Month" feature!
Oct 05, 22


----------

